# ATTN Crafty Forum Members



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, part of me is being cheap and part of me is being overzealous. Belle's new therapy group (also Dasher's so double the $$$) requires them to wear their badge. The badge is about the size of Belle's head <BG> Most use a vest for their dog ironing the vest on and I am having trouble finding a good vest or Belle. Belle is 10.5 inches around-most of the small sizes start at 13" and they are $40. I really don't want to waste this kind of money finding out if the vest fits Belle then having to find some way to alter it as well.

I do have the sewing machine but I barely know how to use it! I also am nervous about that material it would probably be even more poor Belle having to be groomed after wearing a vest for an hour plus!

I am thinking maybe I should make one as I could use a lining on it and velcro cause her hair from those straps and material would be a nightmare to deal with and I could make it smaller so people could actually pet her. Ideally, add a pocket so she has her inoculation records with her at all times. But then I keep thinking of can I do this.... and is my vest gonna be hilarious?

Here are some ideas. Does anyone know of a pattern or something I could follow? Also recommendations for material, etc. I am total novice at his type of thing. I made one harness dress for Belle thus far 

This is the one everyone at my group uses-
http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies..._10001_56103_-1_Service+Dog+Vest,+Red__20452_

http://www.therapydogvest.com/store/index.php/therapy-dog/therapy-dog-vest.html


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, is it basically an hourglass-shaped piece of material with one strap for the thorax and one for the chest/lower neck? It should be fairly easy to do. You could use something like satin as a liner (which I assume will be better for her hair) and whatever you want on top. Then you could sew straps that have velcro on them instead of those clip straps on the pics. I would line the straps with satin as well. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Kara may know of a pattern. She posted links to several patterns for a coat. Maybe PM her and ask.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the satin is a good idea-thanks. I want to avoid the straps all together I think as when Belle wears her similar strappy harnesses for along time her chest gets very matted. I am thinking of possibly trying to take my harness dress pattern and maybe using that... hmmm.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Here's a free re-sizable pattern you might try.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I see, what if you sew something similar to this raincoat, with the vest having a collar (w/o the velcro strap in front) and a longer part that hangs down on her chest like on this raincoat. Then you could attach a stretch band loop on the 'tail' of the vest, meaning where the back part of the vest ends, and pull her tail through it. You can barely see the little black loop around the tail. I imagine you wouldn't need the thorax strap that this coat has.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, that is a nice little pattern for free. Good find!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ Were you the one looking for a cover up w/legs?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know what I would do, Amanda? I'd put a kerchief on her instead. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, the second one you showed with the pink satin and the dog's name might work without the strap underneath if you decide not to sew. It is mighty cute. You could cut off the strap or shorten it a lot. Maybe the people who make them could advise you or make one a little smaller. But you could also probably make your own and handpaint her name if you don't do embroidery. Do you have to carry her inoculations at all times?

I never understood why they cover up all the back fur on therapy dogs as that is what people want to feel. It kinds of defeats part of the purpose IMO


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sheri~ Were you the one looking for a cover up w/legs?


Leslie, you're GOOD!

Yes, I've been looking for a coverup, and got excited when I saw the one you posted, but, it isn't cut out for a potty area in the tummy and backside area. I still would have to do quite a lot of altering for that, and not sure I'm up to it, in addition to altering it to his shape in the first place.

I've got an order in on etsy.com and hope to be receiving it within a few days, and hope she got it right....

I'm still searching for a pattern, but the one you posted is the closest. I'll copy it off and keep it, just in case I can figure it out.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, life has been pretty busy in the last few weeks and I ended up ordering Belle a vest for now. Since Belle is so stinking small, I asked for it to be made smaller (Kathy- your idea who wants to pet a vest really made me think about this) and asked them to put a ring on it so I dont have to have a collar on her as well. I just received her new vest and while it is still probably a little too big as I have it on the smallest setting in the picture, it is just darling  I will still probably make her an alternative one eventually with a pocket but for now this will work well.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
That is a darling vest. She looks so pretty in it.
Ours are dark green and not so cute.
They have the logo of the group on them. I don't have a picture.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That is cute on Belle.....:clap2: What a sweet thing she is! :kiss:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She looks very pettable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's very cute and I love that it has her name on it as well. 

There's a school nearby that trains service dogs so we see them all over, Wal-Mart, grocery store, Target, the mall and they all wear a vest that tells you they're in training. There's a sign on them that says, "I'm training, please don't pet me." and you wouldn't believe how many people approach them! The trainers are great though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's so cute!! I love it! :whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG. Belle is just adorable in that little vest!
I love pink and always make Winnie wear pink too :biggrin1:

Beverly


----------

